# Tweeter location?



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello all! I am a newbie here. Just bought a Black on Black 06 A4 GTO Saturday. Anyway this blaupunkt junk has got to go. Does the blaupunkt have tweeters in the dash somewhere or is it just the JBL? Also where are they or where would they be located with the JBL system? I am trying to decide where to put the new component tweeters and would be great if I could use the factoy locations. 

Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

JBL system? You are misinformed man. The gto only comes with the blaupunkt system and yes there are tweeters in the dash. You can use aftermarket tweeters in their, just remove the plastic panel with the defroster vents right in front of the windshield- it just unsnaps from a few clips. good luck and lemme know if you need any help as i recently put a system in mine. :cheers


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> JBL system? You are misinformed man. The gto only comes with the blaupunkt system and yes there are tweeters in the dash. You can use aftermarket tweeters in their, just remove the plastic panel with the defroster vents right in front of the windshield- it just unsnaps from a few clips. good luck and lemme know if you need any help as i recently put a system in mine. :cheers


Thanks for the reply! I saw in someone's post "JBL GTO speakers..." so I just assumed they had both a blaupunkt and a JBL. My bad. 

I will let you know if I need any help I found some really good articles last night. What's your system look like?

I am going with:
Alpine CDA 9883
Alpine SPR-17S components for the front
Alpine SPR 17C for the sails and rear deck
2 JL 10w3v2 subs
JL 300/4 Fronts
JL 500/1 Subs

Started building the amp rack last night. Hopefully I can start laying the glass for the subs this weekend.


Anyway, I would really like to see pics of everyone systems to get some ideas so post 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I have polk momo 6.5 component system in the front doors/dash, two set of polk momo 6.5 coaxial(rear side panel and rear deck) kicker 12" comp vr sub, kicker 700.5 five channel amp, kicker 250.2 two channel amp, tsunami 5 farad cap. The sub is custom fit in the spare tire well. Ill try and post up some pics. Oh and i have the avic-z2 with bluetooth adapter, xm radio and jhp gauge pod.


----------

